# MOVED: FSH 13 - best way forward in london?



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

This topic has been moved to Treatment Support- IVF Board.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=324297.0

I've moved your post to a board where you will hopefully have a greater chance of replies and support from people who are going through similar experiences 

Angie x


----------

